# Q66 help please



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

i need help. i have a Q6600 quad core 2.4 ghz processor with a G0 stepping. i want to overclock it to about 80 degreese, more if its safe.

all i know about my motherboard is that it is a fairly new acer. any assistance would be helpful, i have never overclocked before


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Processor 
Q6600 intel 2 Quad core
revision G0
stepping B
family 6
model f


Mother board
model is 
Acer EG31M R01-A3
Chipset ----> Intel P35/G33/G31

Bios program is American Megatrends
Ram
3Gig dual channel DDR2
frequency332.5


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check your bios ............. do you have overclocking options ?????? most OEM system builds dont have overclocking settings by design ???????????

see if you can raise your FSB (cpu host clock) to 360 mhz to start with


----------

